# Bfp 15dpo with bleeding :(



## Natthewife

Hi all had bad 1 sided implantation cramps 10dpo and got a bfp today 15dpo though faint but there. Cpl hours later when I wiped I had creamy cm with light pink staining :( I'm worried it's not a sticky bean :'( what do u think? Af due tomorrow


----------



## angel2010

Lots of women have spotting in early pregnancy. I think I you can do is wait it out and try not to stress about it. Wishing you lots of sticky dust:dust:


----------



## mmlovepink

i think spotting in early pregnancy is pretty normal. some women experience it throughout their pregnancy. unless the spotting/bleeding gets heavy and darker, i'm there's nothing to worry about. good luck and don't stress too much. have a happy and healthy 9 months xx


----------



## Natthewife

Thank u for your replies however I'm in a full blown bleed and bad pain, but I appreciate the words :) x


----------



## chartay

Natthewife said:


> Thank u for your replies however I'm in a full blown bleed and bad pain, but I appreciate the words :) x

Get to the doctor right away!

I had that happen at the end of February. Turned out to be both a chemical and an ectopic. They'll want to monitor you in case it is. My cramping was on the left side, where the ectopic was.

But, on a potentially positive note, my mom had heavy bleeding and cramping the whole time (once a month on schedule) that she was pregnant with my brother. He was quite the healthy baby!


----------



## Mummy2B21

congrats x


----------



## msp_teen

Congratulations! I wouldnt worry so much about spotting hun, I had spotting with my son and he came out a nice healthy baby!


----------

